# Anyone know anything about adoption?



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

My wife and I are thinking about adopting a child. We've had no luck in having one ourselves and time is against us as we are getting old. I have research some stuff on some of the websites and it seems fairly complicated. We would like to adopt locally as it looks like less of a headache. Any information would be great or contact name and phone numbers. Thanks.

Rod


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry I don't know the first thing about it, I just wanted to say that's great of you Rod.

Congrats on your decision and best wishes with your life-long adventure.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks

I'm just hoping it will go ok. I've always wanted to be a parent. Those of you who are able to have kids naturally consider yourself lucky.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

i dont know alot..but i believe its a huge waiting list for local unless you do private..always risks..people change minds..i believe theres a clause of 6 months for the mother to change her mind. do lots of research. i do know a few people who got babies from china though..girls. went well. my sisters brother and sister in law adopted 2. they are completely adjusted great little girls. theres organizations.you go through steps but along with a group of others..so you have a good support system . money involved of course..but..no different than taking out a loan to buy a car . 
good luck. hope you find something. i agree on the time factor..as after a certain age..you are considered too old. i know a friend who now has adopted a bit older children. she has 3 now. two from one family who the parent was dying or something..and now she just got another one.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't know anything about this, just good luck....


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you considered becoming foster parents? I think that it is an easier process than adopting. Also, sometimes foster parents can adopt their foster children after a certain amount of time.

Becoming a Foster Parent


----------



## Mike Hunt (Sep 13, 2010)

My cousin adopted two kids from Peru. Seperatley about 4 years apart pm me if you want to know any more, it will cost you though $$$ definatley not free . you would think it would be an easy process and that these countries would be gratefull but it's not and often they arent either.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm me if you want and I maybe able to help answer some questions.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

CBC radio (AM) is doing a show about adopting older kids right now -- Monday, 12:45 am. You can probably find the recording online if you miss it.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Have you considered becoming foster parents? I think that it is an easier process than adopting. Also, sometimes foster parents can adopt their foster children after a certain amount of time.
> 
> Becoming a Foster Parent


Thanks Pamela. I will look into this.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> CBC radio (AM) is doing a show about adopting older kids right now -- Monday, 12:45 am. You can probably find the recording online if you miss it.


 Thanks for the info.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought that people following this thread might be interested in a story about international adoptions in today's Sunl:
Kids of

It's a very positive story that talks about the challenges that adopted kids go through to find their birth parents in another country (among other things).


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Well my aunt was a foster child and then got adopted by my grandparents. Two of my cousin's were adopted. All I know is how they did but it was WAY back when. Our old neighbor's adopted their friends 16 year olds baby as she wasn't being a good mom. I will ask my sister as she seems to know people who know allot of things.*


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

if you google adoption bc you can actually find a list of older children waiting to be adopted in BC. It includes their bio. Quite a few of them are siblings waiting to be adopted together. I'll try to post the website


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Adoption Bulletin - Children's Profiles

The sidebar includes links to everything you need to know and contact info


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

You have a PM! I know quite a bit about adoption (ministry, private, international) as well as other options such as surrogacy, etc.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*www.myadoptingstory.com I saw an article and thought this might be somewhere you can look.*


----------

